# Flowers and gardens



## Bobw235 (Aug 11, 2016)

Some images I've been working with over the past few days.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 11, 2016)

Love flowers, great photos Bob, especially like the first pink one.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks SB. Glad you like them.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 11, 2016)

Lovely, Bob!


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 11, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Lovely, Bob!



Thanks Annie. I love working with these kinds of shots. The software gives me a wide range of options.


----------



## Carla (Aug 11, 2016)

So pretty, loved the vinca. That's one of my favs as it is drought resistant much  easier for me to take care of. Do you know the last one, is that a Martha Washington geranium?


----------



## bluebreezes (Aug 11, 2016)

Those are lovely and I like the effects you're playing with.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 11, 2016)

Carla said:


> So pretty, loved the vinca. That's one of my favs as it is drought resistant much  easier for me to take care of. Do you know the last one, is that a Martha Washington geranium?



Sorry Carla, I don't have the names of these. Took them while on vacation last year over in England. Glad you're enjoying them.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 11, 2016)

bluebreezes said:


> Those are lovely and I like the effects you're playing with.



Thanks very much. I mostly use a program called Aurora HDR to create these looks. I also have a MacPhun's Creative Kit 2016. Great software for the Mac operating system and tons of options for creating just the effect you want.


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 11, 2016)

This one is absolutely magical, I love it!


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 11, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> This one is absolutely magical, I love it!



Thanks very much. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 11, 2016)

A different take on one of the photos I posted above. Brought this into a program called Tonality to create this effect.


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 11, 2016)

That would be fun to try to copy in paint. Muted grays, beige and black then the pop of brightness when you get to the center.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 13, 2016)

Two that I worked on this morning.


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 13, 2016)

Lovely, Bob, especially the Lilly.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 13, 2016)

Jackie22 said:


> Lovely, Bob, especially the Lilly.



Thanks Jackie. I was rather happy with that as well. A nice effect. Started out as a color shot, but then I converted to B&W and added some color back in. Below is the original shot before I started working on it.


----------

